# Poodles In Craigslist



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I'd believe it. There was a silver and apricot set a few months back on craiglist here, she wanted $1700 for the pair. I offered to take them, but she shot me down when she found out we had kids.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen a ton of poodles in the Chicago's craigslist, too! Mostly toys and minis. I've seen probably 5 or 6 within the last couple of days. I wish I could take them all in.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I emailed them, I cannot have anymore dogs period but I am just curious why? This area is a pretty nice a lot of older people and wondering if they lost their owner? Who knows but they are dolls!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - they are ADORABLE !!!!! Oh my : (( Maybe their owners lost a home for foreclosure or something : (( In my area pets have really tough time due to this economy : ((( . Some realtors find pets STILL IN THE BACKYARD when owners go foreclosed and moved :smow: Just horrible situation all over : (((

There are also many horses found by the roads - people just can not afford to pay for stables and think naively that somebody will be happy "to find free horse" :doh:

Anyways - hope they find new home ASAP !!!! : (((


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

People give up dogs for a number of reasons. My neighbors got two beautiful Standards because their owner, a single woman, had to travel all the time with her job. She knew it was wrong to keep the dogs kenneled all the time.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> People give up dogs for a number of reasons. My neighbors got two beautiful Standards because their owner, a single woman, had to travel all the time with her job. She knew it was wrong to keep the dogs kenneled all the time.


Yeah thats too bad - I wonder did she not have the job before she got them? If so, bad decision.

These are good looking dogs and at an age where many may not be interested


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww they are so cute! I wonder why they are rehoming them?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

But they are just 4 years old ! Some days I wonder if it would be actually better to take an adult dog and skip all that "puppy mess" LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo I agree but even at 4 people are resistant unfortunatly. Suri was that old but I loved not going through the puppy stages again!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Olie said:


> wishpoo I agree but even at 4 people are resistant unfortunatly. Suri was that old but I loved not going through the puppy stages again!


That's a shame too, because yay an adult dog already has a brain. I understand in some cases though. If I could have found an adult rescue without behavior issues who had proof of spay so I could get the alternate reg. number to do obedience with ( and who wasn't for sale for like 1200 bucks) I would certainly have adopted Jazz's playmate instead of getting Saleen as a puppy. Looking at her now though laying next to the couch, she just farted how nice, I wouldn't trade her for the world. LoL.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> That's a shame too, because yay an adult dog already has a brain. I understand in some cases though. If I could have found an adult rescue without behavior issues who had proof of spay so I could get the alternate reg. number to do obedience with ( and who wasn't for sale for like 1200 bucks) I would certainly have adopted Jazz's playmate instead of getting Saleen as a puppy. Looking at her now though laying next to the couch, she just farted how nice, I wouldn't trade her for the world. LoL.


Lol!! Oh GOD I sware these poodle are gassy!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> Can you believe this?
> 
> http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/pet/1576974510.html



The person emailed me back, she lost her job and has to move she is asking $160.00 for the two. She was explaining the costs and that she is unable to take care of them anymore. She seemed truely sad.......


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

I know I LOVED getting Gentry as an older puppy. I am so happy that I don't have to go through the potty training or chewing stage. Especially since we are in a rental for the moment and this is the first big dog the landlord has EVER allowed at this house. I feel so privileged and don't want to mess it up for the next potential renter with a well behaved big dog...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww thats sad, Hope they find a new home that takes good care of them. Poor lady, I know I would be really upset if I were forced to give up my girls. We had to seriously consider it with all the unexpected pregnancy things and loss of income on my part. Family to the rescue though yay  and we just buckeled down and got really determined to make it work Thankgoodness I don't have to have them groomed or take them to the vet any time soon though, that would probably have been impossible.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> But they are just 4 years old ! Some days I wonder if it would be actually better to take an adult dog and skip all that "puppy mess" LOL


I have 3 dogs one I got a 9 weeks one at 6 months and the last one was one and half.

I loved having the one and half, just ready to go hehe.
House trained and everything very nice.

But if you get an older dogs with trouble well then I would rather take the puppy and raise it from the start.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

4 years is YOUNG for poodles! I love getting adult dogs, puppies are cute, but so much work!!!!


----------

